# IUI or IVF at 43??



## ellyn

Just completed all of my diagnostics. Wheww...wasn't expecting the all clear. Fibroids have shrunk and are on the outside of my uterus wall. And my tubes are 'fantastic.' I had 7 follicles, which the RE said was good, for my age. 

Upon initial consult the RE suggested going straight to IVF because of my age. I turn 44 in Sept, and he won't treat with my own eggs after that. Now, he says that I could consider IUI, since everything looks good.

I'm nervous about IVF, the injections, hormones, making me crazy, too many drugs making it worse and making my chances less. 

I got the sperm donor info, and am starting to feel very panicky about the whole thing, well, more than I have been. Every step of the way I think something is going to wrong, and it still might. I'm still very early in the process.

I guess I have to do more research into my age and chances with IUI or IVF. IUI just seems more natural, less invasive. But I suppose they can't tell if the egg(s) are the best quality, so I could end up pg but have problems if the egg isn't good after all. So IVF would then make more sense, esp since my egg quality is less bc of age, they can select better eggs, right?

I'm in Quebec, where the gov pays for unlimited IUI's and 3 cycles of IVF. Thank god. However, this clinic will only use my own eggs until I'm 44.


----------



## PositiveUs

I would do IVF especially since your clinic will only let you use your own eggs until your 44. At the very least you could start the cycle and retrieve the eggs and freeze them for later.
Good luck!!!


----------



## readyformore

I wouldn't waste the time on IUI. The success rate is pretty low. 
I'd go straight to IVF, you'll have a better chance.


----------



## SabrinaKat

I was 43 when we approached an IVF clinic in London, and they recommended we go straight to IVF (not IUI); I think my situation is a bit different in that we continued to try naturally and got lucky naturally the month we were going to start our first try at IVF (and baby is fine, thankfully!); what I was going to suggest is that there are a few tests post-embryo fertilisation that can be done to check that prior to (hopeful) implantation that the egg is okay -- one test is called PGS 7-chromosome screening and there are a few others -- it's NOT available in Ireland, but some clinics in the UK do offer; not sure about Canada -- this might reassure you...

best wishes (and good luck!)

ps. we were going for three tries with my own eggs (depending on what they found on the first try) and then, the US for egg donation (a clinic near my family); I think your chances, especially with so many follicles seen, look good!


----------



## BlueBird2372

Ellyn, I am single 39 y.o. I have studied this subject to death and decided to go for 3 cycles of natural IUI first as I too have no issues uncovered (am in my cycle 1 now) and then go straight to IVF (possibly, with genetic screening), if unsuccessful.
I too am completely mortified of taking drugs and injections and the invasive nature of IVF - however, our chances - even for IVF success - become slimmer and slimmer with each month, so I am not going to wait any longer!!
I hope it helps. 
Best wishes to you,
Chers
BlueBird
P.S. in my clinic, they only do own eggs till 42....


----------



## ellyn

Thanks everyone. I decided to do IVF and not waste any time doing IUI. If I get 3 rounds of unsuccessful IVF in, I can still do IUI afterward, all before Sept. 

Now, trying to find a sperm donor.....


----------



## l8bloomer

Hi Ellyn, I'm also in Canada and am curious about the process for finding a sperm donor. Is there a sperm bank that you can buy sperm from?

Thanks.


----------



## Mamabel

Hi there, 

I haven't posted in a while because I got pregnant in September and miscarried in November. I'm 42, second miscarraige (another one last year). I've got two daughters, but would like one last baby. My fertility dr. Told me that the rate of miscarraige for women my age is close to 75%! So, I just started an IVF cycle. We are going to do PGD...expensive, but I don't want to miscarry again and I'm out of time. Also, I saw the heartbeat at six weeks, and then she was gone at eight weeks, and it was just crushing. Hope this depressing story helps with your decision. If you can afford PGD to check for chromosomal anomalies, it might help save you some heartbreak later. Good luck!


----------



## BlueBird2372

Mamabel said:


> Hi there,
> 
> I haven't posted in a while because I got pregnant in September and miscarried in November. I'm 42, second miscarraige (another one last year). I've got two daughters, but would like one last baby. My fertility dr. Told me that the rate of miscarraige for women my age is close to 75%! So, I just started an IVF cycle. We are going to do PGD...expensive, but I don't want to miscarry again and I'm out of time. Also, I saw the heartbeat at six weeks, and then she was gone at eight weeks, and it was just crushing. Hope this depressing story helps with your decision. If you can afford PGD to check for chromosomal anomalies, it might help save you some heartbreak later. Good luck!

Dear Marabel - what PGD stands for and how does it work? i mean what abnormality do they detect and what is the impact of doing it on success rates? and how expensive is expensive in this context? sorry for asking so many questions. but it is not that common in the UK and i do not have much information around.... many thanks in advance!!


----------



## Mamabel

Hi, I don't think it's all that common here in the U.S. either, as it will add $5000 to our cost. They take one cell from the embie out and send it to a lab to test for chromosomal defects, which is the # one reason women MC. So, a day later they tell you which ones are healthy and then just those are transferred. Problem is the expense, plus for my age, I could get five embies and have none of them healthy enough to transfer. But, after two MC's I'd rather know that up front than MC again after ten weeks. Or worse, get back testing at week 13. And learn that the fetus has Downs Syndrome (caused by incorrect number of chromosomes). We are planning to 'bank' the first set of embies, and then send them with the second set from a second collection. I'm hoping to get all of two good embies from this whole ordeal. I just need one good one to stick! 

Hope that helps...there's a lot on the web if you Google 'PGD and fertility'. I'd never heard about it until after second MC.


----------



## BlueBird2372

Mamabel said:


> Hi, I don't think it's all that common here in the U.S. either, as it will add $5000 to our cost. They take one cell from the embie out and send it to a lab to test for chromosomal defects, which is the # one reason women MC. So, a day later they tell you which ones are healthy and then just those are transferred. Problem is the expense, plus for my age, I could get five embies and have none of them healthy enough to transfer. But, after two MC's I'd rather know that up front than MC again after ten weeks. Or worse, get back testing at week 13. And learn that the fetus has Downs Syndrome (caused by incorrect number of chromosomes). We are planning to 'bank' the first set of embies, and then send them with the second set from a second collection. I'm hoping to get all of two good embies from this whole ordeal. I just need one good one to stick!
> 
> Hope that helps...there's a lot on the web if you Google 'PGD and fertility'. I'd never heard about it until after second MC.

thanks, Mamabel!
I like you plan a lot - it makes total sense!
GOOD LUCK! I hope it all goes well for you!!!!


----------



## Chouette

Congratulations! I see that you are expecting!!! I'm 43, been TTC naturally for a year now and am now TRES ready to do IVF!!! Where did you go in Montreal? McGill doesn't take women age 43...


----------



## Chouette

I see that you are expecting! Congratulations! May I ask where you went in Montreal? I'm 43 and McGill won't take me.


----------

